# Java EE Videotutorials



## P3t3r (27. Jul 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich in Java EE einarbeiten und eigentlich lerne ich ganz gerne mit Videotutorials. Gibt es gute Tutorials, die sich lohnen? Gerne auch kostenpflichtig, wenn der Inhalt stimmt. 
Habe bereits gesehen, dass video2brain da was hat... sind die gut? 

Ansonsten: Wenn es nicht "gutes" gibt, habt ihr konkrete Buchempfehlung für einen Einsteiger?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BugFinder (28. Jul 2017)

Hallo,

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Java EE sein muss sondern auch Spring, kann ich der den Online Kurs von Tim Buchalka empfehlen auf Udemy. Der Kurs heißt „Java Spring Framework Masterclass“. Einfach warten bis der Kurs wieder reduziert ist, dann bekommst du ihn für 10 Euro. Der Kurs geht and die 20 Stunden und wird kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt.


----------

